# A.R.E., finally figured it out!



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

I got a new topper from A.R.E. I got the side wing doors (windows) for easy access and maximum ventilation when stationary. As of the first of September you can (& I did) get sliding windows in the side wing doors for ventilation when on the road. They also made the front window tilt so you can clean it as well as the cab's back window. SUWEEEEEEEEEETT!!!


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, too bad you are puttin' it on a Chevy


:twisted:


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

Bahahahahahaha, And then, jealousy rears it's ugly head !!!   .... Mr. *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I see a lot of guys driving with bumpers holding the side windows open.  

Shayne


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Noah said:


> Bahahahahahaha, And then, jealousy rears it's ugly head !!!   .... Mr. *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily



HEHEHehehehehe, I am so glad you finally got the topper. Now, maybe you can quit borrowing your momma's truck. LMAO


Hope to see you soon Rick!


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

contractors/sliding windows???
that is exactly what I wanted when I bought 2 years ago..and the truck before that.. never could find em...glad someone is doing that now..


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

*Any problems?*

Have you had any problems with the new windows from A.R.E.? I was talking to a dealer and he said he has had nothing but problems with leaking. I would like to get the new windows but would like to see the bugs worked out.


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

I bought my A R E shell in march of last year and at the time I couldn?t get the side doors with sliders because of the problem with the sliding windows leaking. I had to wait until the manufacturer made changes to stop the leaking. After three months the side doors with sliders came in, had them on ever sense with no problems.

Jerry


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Any problems?*



canis521 said:


> Have you had any problems with the new windows from A.R.E.? I was talking to a dealer and he said he has had nothing but problems with leaking. I would like to get the new windows but would like to see the bugs worked out.


No problems with leaking so far. I did have to re-rivet the screen as the pop rivot failed.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Noah or others,

Do you know what they call this type of door.

Anthony


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

Antknee,

I always called it a contractors door, but I believe on my invoice A.R.E. referred to it as a "sliding wing door" or "wing door with sliding window"

Rick :wink:


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Anthony,
Here is the link:
http://www.4are.com/cgi-bin/_b/news/1/pressrelease.cgi?id=300887882&action=archive

I have them on my F-250. They work great and don't leak.

Buck


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Got mine 2 weeks ago. It's called a win-door with center slider. 
If you go to their website you can download a coupon for product freebies. I got the slider w/ folding front window, coat hanger and interior 12v light for no charge. 8) 
There was an installation fee for light. 
It's a great product and the people were nice, even when I took it back to get the light fixed.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> Got mine 2 weeks ago. It's called a win-door with center slider.
> If you go to their website you can download a coupon for product freebies. I got the slider w/ folding front window, coat hanger and interior 12v light for no charge.
> There was an installation fee for light.
> It's a great product and the people were nice, even when I took it back to get the light fixed.





> Anthony,
> Here is the link:
> http://www.4are.com/cgi-bin/_b/news/1/pressrelease.cgi?id=300887882&action=archive
> 
> ...





> Antknee,
> 
> I always called it a contractors door, but I believe on my invoice A.R.E. referred to it as a "sliding wing door" or "wing door with sliding window"
> 
> Rick


Thanks all, just perfect!!


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

I just bought an F-250 and had a A.R.E. cap put on it. i had the vented wingdoors installed as well as a coat rack, and a light wired to the parking lights of the truck. It is really slick. I have kad it a bout three weeks and I keep the vents open all the time and the dog in the crate. It's white so the temp coesn't get too high inside and I usually don't have to leave the wingdoors open when the truck is parked. The only draw back I have found is I have to stand on my tip toes to reach some of the gear on the floor of the truck. Btw, if you are going to have a sprayed on liner put in do it before you have the cap put on. It will save you having to take the cap off again.

Dan


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Dan,
Put a Truck Vault in it. It raises the floor, so stuff is easier to reach!  

Buck


----------

